# herbal tea for toddler?



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

are herbal teas like rosehip and dandelion safe to give to a toddler? my 16mo doesn't drink anything but filtered water and breastmilk. she has around 27oz of pure water every day. i was recently reading up on the benefits of herbal teas, and wondered if my little girl would benefit from having 6oz of herbal tea with some freshly squeezed lemon juice drizzled in (no sugar, no honey, no sweetners whatsoever and no milk), every day.

any advice is really appreciated!


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

I think teas after 8 or 9 months are ok. I would research the herbal components/medicinal uses before I gave them.
It is common in many cultures to give tea to babies.
In Germany they have baby tea in the isle with the formula and baby food. (kinder tea/it's a fennel tea)
http://www.germandeli.com/babyteas.html
Here is another baby tea:
http://www.port-trading.com/baby-tea-blend.html
Rooibos is supposed to be good for colic (and trace mineral rich). (this tea is an amazing read/google)
Chamomile is another good one.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

my kids drink weak iced tea...but we just use decaf black tea. I just figure it's a lot better for their teeth than juice


----------



## plantmama (Jun 24, 2005)

My ds has been drinking herbal teas since he was around 12 months(?). I give him chamomile, peppermint, and now he's really into decaf chai with honey and milk







just like me. He's 2. I would think rosehip would be fine. But it's always best to double check herb safety.
Another really good, mild tea is lemon balm. That is safe for little ones I know.


----------



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks ladies!









i have some organic rooibos tea brewing on the cooktop right now.







i'm going to add a splash of lemon and see how it goes..


----------



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

well it was a HIT!!! she had a whopping 8oz cup!







i think it was too much..









right now, she's happily munching on a nectarine that she picked out of the fridge all by herself!









Quote:

I just figure it's a lot better for their teeth than juice
totally agree, and not only their teeth but blood sugar stability. i always offer dd whole fruits to munch on, rather than juice.. but every week she does get one small cup of fresh orange juice (with the pulp left in) to drink. i figure one cup a week is not going to cause issues.


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

My dauther also really like roibosh tea - I think it's the sweet taste and I always drink it w/a dash of milk and honey so she gets it the same way. *yummy*

Her all-day-long-tea is a mixture especially for children (but I also like it a lot!) and on the front is written 'From 9 months on'. The infusion contains: rosehips, fennel seeds, anise, melissa, lemon grass and orange peel. She has it in her cup w/a dash of organic unfiltered apple juice and reall loves it. Apart from that am I myself a huge tea drinker and have several sorts of tea (bacl, herbal fruit) open at the same time - at the moment it's something like 12 small bags







Plus dd's tea.







Most of the time I drink the tea on its own, but sometimes I like to have it slightly sweetned by apple juice of honey and I always drink black tea the english way - w/lots of milk and honey









I think that tea is perfectly well, way better of course than soda, as great as water and better than pure juice as well (we only drink any juice watered down - 3 parts water, one part juice!)


----------

